# 4over vs. Got print



## 760rdl

Which Is Better and more reliable ??? adn give a greater profit margin .


----------



## Uncle John

Both new to me, Can you explain? John


----------



## 760rdl

Well 4over is a trade company that does out source printintg for other cmpanies and got print looks the same but not sure an insight would be great.


----------



## dptk

my prob with gotprint is they advertise sale prices to the general public that are really close to your wholesale price. 4over are just kindof hard to deal with in general, as mentioned in the other thread, they don't set up new customers easily. either is prob a fine option. I have heard gotprint says you need to do 4 jobs per month, but dont know if they enforce that


----------



## 760rdl

you see the thing is i have already got my 4over approved but just found out about gotprint dont know which way to go.


----------



## PoisonApple

Gotprint is great for people in CA since they're based in LA. I've used them to purchase about 20,000 business cards and brochures and their pricing/turnaround time are great.

I actually recommended a friend to use GotPrint recently and they printed her business card upside on one side. I'm pretty sure it was her fault but they should have caught it before printing. 

Other than that I love Gotprint


----------



## print business

Yea check out 4over, you have to register to get access to their site, but this is how they protect you from not loosing your customers. they have really good quality products and their turnarounds aren't that bad either. they even have 6 locations. very very competitive prices. you know the saying goes you get what you pay for and i think they deliver that pretty much on the money!


----------



## 760rdl

Well I think ill give both a try and see what workd out best thanks for the replies


----------



## robertlee1181

i Love 4over, they have a million locations from Miami to Cali... i can order and ship jobs to my cusotmers everywhere... it saves me a lot of time. Quality is second to none! and they only sell to reselelrs... with other companies you are risking, because they are not trade, they will take your customers info and market to them directly. i would never risk that in this economic time


----------



## adivito

Both are pretty good companies. Just make sure you figure in shipping when looking at pricing. Paper is shockingly heavy when you order large quantities.


----------



## swannn32

Personally I like zooprinting.com. Everything I get from them is perfect. 

I ordered from gotprint for business cards 1 time and they were aweful ... color was all wrong (navy looked purple), colors bleeding together (navy and orange), design wasn't centered the same on every card. But on the plus side - their prices were good. Maybe the 1 and only time I ordered from them was just a bad run, but I'm happy with zooprinting now so I'm just sticking with them for now.


----------



## adub47

I use 4over...since I'm on the east cost I get shipments from their Ohio facility pretty quick. I would like to try got print but they're in LA and takes too long for shipping or you pay an arm and a leg to get it to you overnight. I think it depends on your location. 4over has done some great work for me and provide large profit margins. 

- Adub47


----------



## TombstoneArizona

DO NOT, i repeat, DO NOT use 4over.
GR print is by far the best!


----------



## stix

Why not 4over.


----------



## TombstoneArizona

stix said:


> Why not 4over.


I have used 4over for over 6 years and spend well over $20, 000 per year on printing. Due to the economy, my business has dropped a bit. Not a lot, just a bit. I use different Trade Printers for different projects.

A few days ago I go onto the 4over website as always, log in and try to get a quote on a custom item. Guess what? They have a new "loyalty program" and since I've had a slow month or two, I have been put into a "lower category" of customers who can't have custom work done anymore. What's up with this?? It doesn't matter that I have spent tens of thousands of dollars with them. Or that I've used them for years. What kind of "Loyalty" is that?

I wrote to their customer service department with my complaint about their new "loyalty program", this is what they wrote back:

"Thank you for your feedback".

That's it. That's all they said. Seriously, that's it. How arrogant!!

That is why I say DO NOT USE 4OVER!!

GR Print or
Accela Print


----------



## Screenanator

I use 4over every day...never any issues and my cards and other print jobs blow everyone elses around here out of the water.....of course the great artwork doesn't hurt either....it's all in the art !!!!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

4over for me


----------



## hoerth

I've had the same issue with 4over that others have. Don't place orders for awhile and get kicked out. Tried signing up with GotPrint after seeing a recent advertisement and got a reply that I apparently signed up a few years ago, didn't do any business, so they won't let me in now. I really don't recall signing up but can't say for sure though I hadn't bookmarked their site which I typically do when signing up with someone. Long story short, I think both are arrogant and those who are thrilled with either may sing a different tune if they stop placing orders for awhile for whatever reason. I use Zoo Printing and Partner Printing. Some service problems with Zoo a few years ago but its been fine since. Neither insults me as a customer by telling me I don't order often enough. Everyone can pick and choose their clients but if I told my customers I won't take their orders anymore because they don't order often enough, I'm not sure I'd have any customers left. 4Over and GotPrint won't change their ways until enough people drop them.


----------



## cigam83

I've been using GotPrint for a couple years now, and have recently been trying 4over since they have a 'location' where I'm located...

GotPrint- Their customer service is NOTHING. You can't ask ANY question related to graphic art, since they're a 'trade' printer, or maybe it's because their customer service folks don't know anything about it. They are also rude.

4Over- Have placed several orders in the past several days for an ongoing event I'm doing work for, and 4over has finished the opposite coast order before the local order, which I found odd. Also, randomly, my pickup order got switched to next day air, but since i'm local, I didn't think that existed, as well as that same order got pushed to Monday now as opposed to today, when it was supposed to be done.

So far, I'm not having the best experience with 4over either.


----------



## royster13

For the most part trade printers have little or no margin in their prices to give any kind of customer service......So if you require customer service, you are best find a trade printer who is not competing in a "race to the bottom" as far as prices are concerned.....


----------



## cigam83

I understand and agree.

Finally picked up my 4Over order...Something seems a little odd about that printer...They apparently don't print at the location I picked up the order, and they didn't have a business card at that facility when I asked for one...Kinda funny for a printer.

Plus the 4over kick-out if you don't place enough orders, that's just unheard of...That's definitely a different type of business belief they're running


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

cigam83 said:


> Plus the 4over kick-out if you don't place enough orders, that's just unheard of...That's definitely a different type of business belief they're running


what do you mean kick out?


----------



## cigam83

I haven't been using them long enough to experience but the previous person said that if you don't use them in a while you'll get limited to what types of printing you can do...They won't offer the different variety of cardstocks, etc.


----------



## FatKat Printz

cigam83 said:


> I haven't been using them long enough to experience but the previous person said that if you don't use them in a while you'll get limited to what types of printing you can do...They won't offer the different variety of cardstocks, etc.


There is are different levels with 4over 

"As a 4over, Inc. customer you may be designated an "Associate", "Premier", "Premier Executive", "Admiral's Club" or "President's Club". When you log in to our trade site and see anything other than "Associate," 4over, Inc. recognizes you as a loyal customer. As our relationship with you strengthens and grows, you will move up the loyalty levels and immediately have access to the FREE benefits associated with each new level. Get a custom quote or save on shipping with free local delivery (where available), or get exclusive access to high value new products and services such as the recently introduced silk and plastic business cards. These are just some of the advantages that are available and many more are in the pipeline. (*Not all benefits are available to all loyalty levels; the higher your loyalty level the greater your benefits*). NOTE: For competitive reasons we cannot disclose the details of our ranking algorithm. Our customer service department is not privy to any details of the program beyond your designation and the benefits associated with it. If you have questions please contact Marketing/Business Development. Please keep in mind that in order to preserve the integrity of this program we may not be able to divulge certain details beyond what has been outlined on this page.


its just business.. you give your repeat customer deals right? the more loyal you are the better the benefits..


----------



## cigam83

What's the deal with 4over's "locations"? Picked up an order from their Chicago "location" recently, and the guy was not too polite, had no business card or info for the location, samples, etc. When I asked, he said they don't print there....So what's the pick up deal, do THEY go through someone else to print?? Why wouldn't their only known Chicago location be their print location? I'm just confused....


----------



## stinky12

4over makes it difficult for screen printers or decorators to price consistently. If we don't order for a month or two they cut you off. Since this is a major inconvenience having multiple accounts is I guess the smart thing to do. 
They loose business because we spread it out after all which seems like a ridiculous business plan.
Ordering is automated so what difference does it make on their end is really in question so it's probably some new propeller head which decided this would be a good idea at corporate.

Goto Print here I come... among others!


----------



## FatKat Printz

stinky12 said:


> 4over makes it difficult for screen printers or decorators to price consistently. If we don't order for a month or two they cut you off. Since this is a major inconvenience having multiple accounts is I guess the smart thing to do.
> They loose business because we spread it out after all which seems like a ridiculous business plan.
> Ordering is automated so what difference does it make on their end is really in question so it's probably some new propeller head which decided this would be a good idea at corporate.
> 
> Goto Print here I come... among others!



I have never been cut off and in 2 years I have done 4-5 orders


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

After 90 days they.will delete your account.


----------



## binki

We use uprinting.com


----------



## FatKat Printz

pukingdeserthobo said:


> After 90 days they.will delete your account.


really?? hmmm that's odd here are the last 7 orders I made..so you are saying if I don't make an order by 2/10/10 they will delete my account 

11/10/2010
3/19/2010
3/16/2010
01/26/2010
10/22/2009
07/29/2009
6/08/2009

"TERMINATION"
4over may suspend or terminate your account and or your right to utilize the services made available through this Website in the event that it determines or has reasonable grounds to suspect that you are in violation of the Site Terms.

I must be doing something right???


----------



## WholesalePrint

> For the most part trade printers have little or no margin in their prices to give any kind of customer service.


THis is BIG. As a wholesaler we do our best to put all info and pricing online cause if we are giving you the best price possible some over head has to be avoided like extra customer service reps. I know for a fact we have some of the best pricing online and we still get people every week who want them to be catered to specifically and email or call in a quote when the info IS ONLINE. People ask the silliest stuff WHEN THE ANSWERS ARE ONLINE. All they have to do is READ.


----------



## T Maven

I use a company called Catalog Kings, I have found they have better pricing than any of these other companies and the best thing about them is you get a live person to talk with about your orders as opposed to just doing everything online with any help. I call and amazingly enough they usually pick up without having to wait for a customer service rep. Good old fashioned service and quality as well as pricing are what I look for.


----------



## Screenline909

I use ZooPrinting exclusively now. The printing is fast, little wait for customer service, and they deliver free to our print shop because we are in range. They don't carry some specialty items/printing so I will post a separate thread regarding best printer for inline foil, thicker magnets, metal business cards, etc.


----------



## gorilladiver

pukingdeserthobo said:


> what do you mean kick out?


If you don't place enough orders with 4-Over (who knows what their minimum is) They will permanently delete your account and ban you from creating a new account. 

It happened to me and after much begging to their customer support I got my account reinstated only to have it deleted again 2 weeks later.

I prefer GR Print or Zoo Printing

Unless you at a point where you will placing a large volume or orders on a regular basis I would not recommend 4-Over.
(plus I despise the fact that I had to call them and literally beg for permission to do business with them)


----------

